# new cichlid owner and new tank need help



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I have a 46 gal bow front tank that I am setting up. I have very fine river gravel in the bottom and am not planning on having living plants (I am terrible with plants). I have 4 butterfy rams that will be going in it and I am wondering what else would be compatible , I would really like angels and a red parrot fish would these work together? Also I have a problem with ph it is very high , comes out of my tap at 7 and then over night goes up to 8 and stays at 8, will these fish survive at this ph? I have seen products that lower the ph but if I had to put the chemicals in all the time wouldn't the ph be flucuating and wouldn't that be worse than a steady high ph?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Rams and angels will be OK with high ph for a show tank. If you are planning on breeding them then you need soft water. Not quite sure about the parrot fish. I've never kept them.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Your rams will enjoy their lives better with some live plants 

pH of 8 is fine, don't screw around with it. As mentioned, they likely won't successfully spawn.


----------

